# A HINT OF MURDER-Fun, Cozy Mysteries



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you ready for a good old fashioned who dunnit? The first in my new murder mystery series "A Hint of Murder" was released on Amazon about 2 weeks ago. "A Hint of Murder: The Writer" http://t.co/CyolTp4  has already received some great reviews. Here's what a few are saying:

"Through her storytelling ability, she created questions that pulled me along willingly and left me feeling like I had experienced the emotional ups and downs as well as all the twists and turns of at least a novella.

If this short story is indicative of Lia Fairchild's writing style, I will be looking forward to reading and reviewing her novel, In Search of Lucy."

"I love a good murder mystery. And this one's a good one. This is a short story that packs a lot into only a few pages. And it's well worth the read. I had no clue until the very end who the murderer was. And I'm usually good at guessing these things. My only complaint was that it wasn't nearly long enough. I can't wait to get my hands on more from this author."

Book Synopsis:

Alicia Fairfield didn't plan on being famous. Now a bestselling author with millions of fans, Alicia also has the attention of a killer. Someone has been recreating the murders from her books and the suspects are piling up; her mentally ill son, a disgruntled associate, and possibly even her loyal literary agent. The pressure of public recognition along with the guilt over these senseless killings could be enough to drive Alicia over the edge. Can she hold it together long enough to uncover a killer?

This is a short story (9,000 words). Only $.99.

I hope you will take a look at this one and get hooked on my new series.

Lia


----------



## Collin Moshman (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great short story, I look forward to checking this out.

And good luck with the series!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Lia, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm very excited to report that the second story in the series is now on Amazon: "A Hint of Murder: The Doctor."

Russell Morgan had it all; good looks, the perfect woman and a rewarding career as a well-respected physician. When the doctor's patients start turning up dead, his world comes crashing down. Second in the "A Hint of Murder" series, this short story brings Detective John Lewis back in action to track down the killer.

(Story length: 12,000 words)

A Hint of Murder: The Doctor for 99cents. Amazon US http://ow.ly/6DyWF Amazon UK http://ow.ly/6DyXV


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

The Writer and The Doctor? I take it this will be a series? Which other professions do you have planned? 

Sounds like a set of good reads, I look forward to trying some!


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah Sara - I've read The Doctor - a nice spooky little tale with a good twist at the end.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Sarah: 

Great question. Funny because I actually thought I'd do something different for the third A Hint of Murder story. I was thinking of calling it "The Thug." About a large, bouncer type guy that wants to be a professional singer but get's caught up in a murder investigation. My husband doesn't like the name but I think it sounds kind of retro and cool. Would love to get some other opinions.

Thanks,
Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Mystery Lovers:

I have a new blog dedicated to the genre and to the A Hint of Murder series. Right now you can get a sneak peek of "A Hint of Murder: The Doctor." http://ahintofmurder.blogspot.com/2011/09/features-for-hint-of-murder.html

And, if you sign up on the right side of the page, you can get a free download of the first story "A Hint of Murder: The Writer."

Happy Reading,
Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm so excited at the response this new series is getting. Both stories are getting great reviews. A Hint of Murder: The Writer has 7 so far and already has a 4.5 star average.

One reviewer said, "Wow! All I can say is wow!!" Another said, "I was convinced I had all the answers to the murders. How totally wrong I was. Exceptionally well written and worthy of 5 stars."

Currently only 99 cents each on Amazon http://amzn.to/pW5oB0 (UK link http://amzn.to/r1D6Mk )

Watch for the third story soon: A Hint of Murder: The Bouncer!

***I also wanted to tell you that in the spirit of Halloween I've rounded up some great deals on kindle books (including some freebies). They're sealed inside ~THE COFFIN~ and they are to die for. Take a look: http://ahintofmurder.blogspot.com/p/coffin.html


----------



## Alex Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

I totally missed this - have to check it out now! I love those old-fashioned stories, having grown up reading them and watching them on TV - especially love those that are a series! Good luck and I'll let you know what I think. Cheers, Alex


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

liafairchild said:


> Hi Sarah:
> 
> Great question. Funny because I actually thought I'd do something different for the third A Hint of Murder story. I was thinking of calling it "The Thug." About a large, bouncer type guy that wants to be a professional singer but get's caught up in a murder investigation. My husband doesn't like the name but I think it sounds kind of retro and cool. Would love to get some other opinions.
> 
> ...


Not too sure about 'The Thug'. How about 'The Heavy'? Or is that more of a UK term?

Seen the website for these and it's fantastic!


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like a fascinating series, Lia. Good show.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Alex and Larry. I appreciate you taking a look.

David, funny because I posted in another group some choices and The Heavy was one of them. But, everyone voted for The Bouncer the most. So, in about two weeks you all should see A Hint of Murder: The Bouncer on Amazon!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a quick note to tell you that my new A Hint of Murder blog is participating in a Halloween Blog Hop and Giveaway. You can get freebies, enter to win prizes, and learn about some great new authors. See the contest posting here: http://www.ahintofmurder.blogspot.com/

ALSO, Amazon has just made A Hint of Murder: The Writer free http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-Writer-ebook/dp/B005H2UP9W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1319863781&sr=8-4


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

My third story in the A Hint of Murder series just hit Amazon. "The Bouncer" is number three but each story can be read as a stand alone. The first two have received some great reviews.

Here's more on A Hint of Murder: The Bouncer

Bobby Crane was tired of being a bouncer and a glorified errand boy. He longed to be a professional singer and was just about to get his big break. Then Allen Schaffer is found murdered and Bobby's car was spotted at the victim's home. Third in the A Hint of Murder series, this story has detective John Lewis returning with a new partner to uncover a murderer.

(Story length: 10,400 words)

http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-Bouncer-ebook/dp/B0065CVCE0/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321048667&sr=1-5

Watch for the next story in the series: A Hint of Murder. To be notified when it reaches Amazon, sign up for the AHM newsletter here: http://www.ahintofmurder.blogspot.com/


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A Hint of Murder: The Anthology is now available on Amazon.

You get all three AHM stories, a fun bonus mystery, and samples from other great mystery and thriller authors.

http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-Anthology-ebook/dp/B00698G7U4/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321659231&sr=1-6


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lia--

Looks you are going great guns. Your bookcovers are very powerful!

Dana Taylor


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Dana! You've got some great covers as well.  Take care and good luck to you.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I just received an incredible review from someone on another site I wanted to share.

"This collection of short stories was riveting! Made me hate to stop reading once it was over. I loved the untypical killers. I love the vivid descriptions and detailed writing; it makes you feel as if you are watching a movie as opposed to reading a book. I would definitely recommend to others!"

I hope you will consider this anthology as it is fun and fast-paced. The individual stories are getting great reviews on Amazon. If you purchase the anthology you'll be saving money and getting an extra mystery!

Thanks,
Lia

http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-Anthology-ebook/dp/B00698G7U4/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325264214&sr=1-7


----------



## Diane Capri (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with this, Lia. The series seems like something many readers will enjoy. Are you getting much reader feedback?


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Diane: Sorry I just saw your message from the holidays. Thanks for taking a look and good luck to you in the new year.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I wanted to let you all know that I put A Hint of Murder: The Anthology into the Amazon Prime program so you can now borrow it!

AND, today (Jan 17) and tomorrow (Jan 1 A Hint of Murder will be FREE! http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-Anthology-ebook/dp/B00698G7U4/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1326815608&sr=8-6

I hope you will pick up a copy.

Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Lia,
I'm reading your latest Hint of Murder right now. Really enjoying it. Good luck with the Free Books.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara. Glad you like it.

BTW: Your covers are adorable!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, having A Hint of Murder free for two days was exciting. Thousands of freebies went out the door and even after it continued to sell well.

Currently it's still in the Top 100 for Anthologies in the US. And, I am pleasantly surprised to say that it's doing awesome in the UK. Right now it's in the top 100 of three categories. Check it out: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hint-Murder-ebook/dp/B00698G7U4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327636076&sr=8-1

Thanks to everyone who picked it up and I hope you are enjoying the stories.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Remember you can Save $3.49 by borrowing A Hint of Murder with Amazon Prime http://t.co/lMzgKC8M

One reviewer said, ""This collection of engaging short stories involving mystery and murder is fast paced and filled with unexpected outcomes."


----------



## FlaHome (Feb 4, 2012)

I liked it!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good, Lia. I'll check it out.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you both for your responses. I appreciate you taking a look.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

My latest five star for A Hint of Murder said, "Entertaining reads that will keep you on the edge of your seat between longer novels."

Three A Hint of Murder stories plus a bonus mystery for just $3.49. Or, borrow for FREE with Amazon Prime.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A Hint of Murder: The Series is currently on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bsms_nav_b_1_b

And, I've brought the price down to $2.99.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Since my last posting AHM The Series has stayed consistently in the top 100 for Kindle Anthologies. Hope you'll check it out or consider borrowing for FREE with Amazon Prime!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

SOME REVIEWS FOR THE INDIVIDUAL STORIES:

The first in the series, A Hint of Murder: The Writer recently received a new 4 star review in which the review called it ""The Perfect Conundrum." She also said, "I love a good mystery and I enjoy it most when the author keeps me guessing right up until the end. Ms. Fairchild knows how to do just that."

About A Hint of Murder: The Doctor, I love that the reviewer said, "Ms. Fairchild is becoming the mistress of misdirection in her tidy little mysteries. All the clues are there but so are the twists and turns of a well constructed plot. She will keep you wondering right up until the end."

A Hint of Murder: The Bouncer: "With a fun, interesting and entertaining protagonist and a good mystery to cosy up in bed with my evening was complete.

Tightly woven good writing with clues that are appropriate and as misleading as a good novelist can make them you may have to work at unravelling this one before the end. Just the way they should be done."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

So sorry I didn't bump this sooner. Today this is FREE. Still a few more hours left if you want to grab it.

http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-The-Series-ebook/dp/B00698G7U4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333586080&sr=1-2


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to continue to leave A Hint of Murder: The Series in the Prime Program for now. So you can save $2.99 and borrow it for free.

If you don't have the program and want to try one of these stories you can get A Hint of Murder: The Writer for just 99cents. http://amzn.to/pW5oB0


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, Sibel! I really hope you enjoy the stories.

Lia


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Readers are loving the challenge of these whodunits. "This collection of short stories was riveting! Made me hate to stop reading once it was over." "I had no clue until the very end who the murderer was." A Hint of Murder: The Series - $2.99 or borrow FREE with Amazon Prime http://t.co/lMzgKC8M Amazon UK http://ow.ly/86BBU


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Latest review said, "I recommend the book to anyone who likes a good mystery with an unexpected end. 5 sherriff stars for this one."


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Friends:

If you just want to try out a story instead of buying the whole series, you can buy the individual stories here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%22A+Hint+of+Murder%3A%22][url]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%22A+Hint+of+Murder%3A%22[/url]

Latest review for A Hint of Murder: The Series - 4 Stars:
This was good.i stumbled across this author when I was looking for more books to restock my kindle and this was definitely worth it. I will read the rest of this series.this makes you look forwards to more to come.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A Hint of Murder: The Series is FREE for two days 6/4 and 6/5. http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-The-Series-ebook/dp/B00698G7U4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1338815486&sr=8-3

I'm actually offering it free along with 7 other incredible authors for this two day promo. All books can be seen here: http://www.rogue-books.com/#!Reads4Free/cj6w


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

Love mysteries and thrillers. And can't beat FREE!


----------



## redmojomama (Jul 17, 2011)

This is great, Lia! Love that you can post free books here. I'm right behind on this!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks! I hope everyone will take advantage.


----------



## EliseStokes (Apr 2, 2012)

A friend who is currently reading this novel recommended it to me. I can't wait to dig in! Thank you!!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Elise! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Want a FREE Kindle gift of these mysteries? Just post below until July 4 and I'll randomly pick 2 people to gift to.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to me AND You!! 99cent sale, 1 day only! A Hint of Murder: The Series

Amazon US http://t.co/lMzgKC8M 
UK http://ow.ly/86BBU


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I received the best 5 star review the other day. This is just the first paragraph of the detailed review:

In Lia Fairchild's "A Hint of Murder" anthology, the whodunit mystery is taken to a new level. Fairchild manages suspense like a pro, revealing everything in a way that still left me guessing what exactly the outcome would be. The stories are short but well-written and intriguing enough that I read all three in one sitting. The clues are all there, and there's an AHA! moment when the outcome is revealed. Even I couldn't figure out who the killer was in two of the stories until the ending. This, in my humble opinion, is the sign of a great mystery writer: someone who can lay all the cards on the table yet keep the reader guessing and - most importantly - reading.

Check out the rest here: http://www.amazon.com/Hint-Murder-The-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B00698G7U4/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1ZDNTCP5LXW16


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope you'll give these mysteries a shot. They are fun and easy to read and each has a great twist.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

A Hint of Murder is free for two days: 9/2 and 9/3

One 5 star review said, "The clues are all there, and there's an AHA! moment when the outcome is revealed. Even I couldn't figure out who the killer was in two of the stories until the ending. This, in my humble opinion, is the sign of a great mystery writer: someone who can lay all the cards on the table yet keep the reader guessing and - most importantly - reading."

Amazon US http://t.co/lMzgKC8M 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/86BBU


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure if this is the place to ask, but would love to find some new readers to review my book. If you're interested, please send me a message via my facebook page. Thanks.

http://www.facebook.com/lia.fairchild.author


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking for a fun whodunit with surprising twists? Give this a shot. You won't be disappointed. 

Amazon US http://t.co/lMzgKC8M 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/86BBU


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

One of my favorite reviews: "I was hooked from the moment I started to read it and it kept me hooked to the very end."

Amazon US http://t.co/lMzgKC8M 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/86BBU


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

Let's trade reviews. I like murder, you like murder, match made in heaven. www.facebook.com/carolshenold


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. Would have loved to do that but with all the reports of Amazon removing reviews I'm trying to steer away from situations that might get that type of attention.

Good luck with your book.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lia--

Gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes. Hope all is well--

Dana


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks so much, Dana. I really appreciate that.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Winter is a great time to try these cozy mysteries. Fun, interesting characters drive these stories with twists you won't see coming. Enjoy.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice new review for A Hint of Murder:

I'm not big into mysteries, but this book was different. The stories were short enough that I didn't get bored with them and they held my attention. The characters were interesting and not carved from the same tree that most murder-mystery characters are. Lastly, I could NOT figure out who the killer was in ANY of the stories like I usually do! All in all, Lia Fairchild has made a new fan with me and I can't wait to read more of her work. Great job to the author and keep up the good work!

Amazon US http://t.co/lMzgKC8M 
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/86BBU


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing new to report, so I'll just say hello. Readers are still yet to discover this gem of a book filled with fun mysteries. So if anyone out there would like to spread the word I'd so appreciate that. I'd even give you a free copy. Just message me on my Facebook author page and I'd be happy to send this for free. Hope to hear from you.

http://www.facebook.com/lia.fairchild.author


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and thanks to all who purchased AHM.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love for someone here at Kindleboards to get to know me and my writing. So, the first person to reply below can receive this set of fun cozy mysteries, free, gifted from me straight to your kindle.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a quick note to say that A Hint of Murder is back on Amazon Prime for you to borrow free.

http://t.co/lMzgKC8M


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't been here in a while for this book so I thought I should share part of a nice new 5 star review:

"Fairchild does a great job of providing suspects with motive as well as providing clues and misdirection. I never felt confident about who was guilty and was surprised each time. They were all enjoyable stories, and I would recommend the book to any mystery lover."


----------

